# Those familiar with probiotics. Help, please?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope will be on metronidazole (flagyl) for another week.

Is she to have probiotics while she is on the meds or do I wait and give them to her after treatment?

Thank for your expertise!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I believe you can give her probiotics now. I don't see what it would hurt.


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup you can. My guys get probiotics with every meal. I love DOGZYMES Liquid Dispersible Digestive Enhancer from Nature's Farmacy - Store - Results you can also give there DOGZYMES Canine Paste this helps with the poops naturally and my guys eat it from the tube! It smells like apple sauce. lol


----------

